# Can't exit GRUB



## sheeto (Dec 12, 2007)

I have dual boot system with linux linspire and xp. It has been running fine until last night. Some how I got into grub and can't exit. I have tried Esc but it didn't work. Any tips?


----------



## Andy19 (Oct 4, 2007)

what do you mean you 'got into' grub? You mean the Grub shell in the command prompt, where it says "grub>"
If that's the case, you just type "quit" and it will go back to the normal command prompt (bash usually).


----------

